# Medieval 2: Total War encountered an unspecified error and will now exit!



## dracoflameus (Aug 26, 2008)

I have been having some problems with my Medieval 2 Total War when I first try to load the game a message pops up saying: "Medieval 2: Total War encountered an unspecified error and will now exit." And this has been going on for a week or two. My computer runs on Windows XP. I have had this problem since I got my driver fixed. I have downloaded some things to try to fix it but nothing has worked. Also when I go on my computer and right click and go to manage and view events an event ID that I think is making this error is event ID: 7036. I think that is the problem I don't know if this is the problem or not.


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

My first suggestion would be to roll back that driver and try updating it again. If there was an error with the file, it could cause the problem your having.
Aside from that, let's look at the simple stuff first. A few questions to quicken the process of elimination here:
1. What type of device was the driver you updated for?
2. What XP service pack do you have currently installed?
3. What exactly have you downloaded to "fix" it?
4. Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the game?

We'll start with that and work from there.


----------



## dracoflameus (Aug 26, 2008)

My computer goes by Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005. The downloads to fix the problem was one from the internet called RegCure which did nothing. The other one I got from a store called Staples which is called Fix-It Utilities 8 this program is good at fixing other problems but it still has not fixed the problem with my game. And I have uninstalled and reinstalled the game ten times sadly every time it didn't do anything. I did not understand the first question you asked, but if you are trying to say what kind of disk drive I have it is a light scribe DVD and RW drive.


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

dracoflameus said:


> I have had this problem since I got my driver fixed.


A driver is a peice of software that tells your computer how the hardware works. Did you perhaps intend to say you had some hardware repaired?

As for the two programs you've listed to use, I don't suggest continuing use of them for now. For one thing, registry cleaners can be very dangerous to your system. Also, it is likely that your problem will simply need some settings changed or a device driver updated/rolled back to fix the problem.

To find what Windows XP service pack you are running: right click my computer and click properties. The top section of the dialog box that appears will tell you that you are running windows XP, what version(In your case media center 2005) and under all of that it should tell you what service pack you have installed.

Also if you haven't already done so, uninstall the game and then reinstall it. Check the producer's website for updates as these can often fix problems with compatibility and software conflict.


----------

